# Mother nature rules



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

I'm in no way familiar with cattle, can you explain to me what old world Galoway cattle is?

There are several people on this site that also keep chickens. I'm sure you can have a give and take exchange of information on bees and chickens here.

Glad you could make it.


----------



## Ueli Hoffmann (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup: Swiss Galloway


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't read it, but the pictures look nice, and I think I get the idea. Very cool.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to beesource Galoway.

If I may ask, what did you retire from? Have you always lived in the NE?

SpclK,
If you have ever seen black cattle w/ a white band around their belly, those were Belted Galoways. Primarily a beef breed, but I think they may be considered a multipurpose breed. Beef/milk type. Though I know no one who milks them.

Is that about right, Galoway?


----------



## Ueli Hoffmann (Jan 26, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> I can't read it, but the pictures look nice, and I think I get the idea. Very cool.


 Wikipedia - Galloway Cattle


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I always thought all "black and white" cows were Jersey cows. Learn a little bit more each day.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Specialkayme said:


> I always thought all "black and white" cows were Jersey cows. Learn a little bit more each day.


Now yer just bein' funny Kaye. Those are the Holstiens. Jersys are light brown or cream color.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Well crud. 

I used to live in Jersey and everyone told me the black and white ones were Jersey Proud Cows.

Feeling rather foolish right now . . . .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not to pirate Galoway's Thread, but Jerseys and Guernseys are originally from islands off of the British Isels (Great Britain). Holstien Fresians are from Fresia, I think.

Can't imagine a cow being proud, let alone proud of being from New Jersey.  poke.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Zing. Nice sqkcrk


----------



## Galoways (Jan 31, 2011)

Belted Galloways/Galoways are actually a cross between Dutch belted (a milking breed) and fullblood galloways.

As usual there are many controversies between fullblood breeders and belted breeders.
However there they both have their individual associations and registration herd lists.

We have fullblood Galloways which are beef cattle, as are the belties.
Check out the American Galloway Association for more information.
Or the American Belted Galloway Association.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Aren't those cows, Dalmatian Cows? :lookout:


----------

